# Milk snake ID- Hondurensis or conanti?



## snakecharmer (Nov 9, 2007)

Would appreciate thoughts on this recent acquisition- was sold to me as a Honduran milk but the black face has thrown me and after a bit of reading she looks more like a Conant's milk to me (or a hybrid?)- I've kept plenty of milks before but am no expert so would appreciate the thoughts of those more experienced than me. If anyone has scale counts for either or both subspecies that would be super helpful too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## johntog (Aug 29, 2021)

i don't know if this will help, taken from 'systematics and natural history of the American milk snake lampropeltis triangulum by Keneth L Williams


----------



## johntog (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## snakecharmer (Nov 9, 2007)

Holy smokes what a great book! Thanks so much for taking the time to display the pages gof me, super helpful!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a Honduran.
Tangerine morph


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

I was told my milk snake was Honduran, however he doesn't have a black face/head, just a black stripe over his eyes?


----------



## snakecharmer (Nov 9, 2007)

ian14 said:


> It's a Honduran.
> Tangerine morph


Thanks!


----------



## snakecharmer (Nov 9, 2007)

Jojo420 said:


> I was told my milk snake was Honduran, however he doesn't have a black face/head, just a black stripe over his eyes?
> View attachment 370845


Yeah that's thd more typical look of a honduran I'm used to seeing. It was the fully black face of my new girl that threw ne off at never seen marking like that before but I suppose these days there's loads of variability!


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

snakecharmer said:


> Yeah that's thd more typical look of a honduran I'm used to seeing. It was the fully black face of my new girl that threw ne off at never seen marking like that before but I suppose these days there's loads of variability!


Cool, thanks! I don't know much about all the different morphs there are etc, it's nice to see there's many variations of the same one though 🙂


----------



## johntog (Aug 29, 2021)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm not a great fan of some of the more extreme morphs being produced 🤨. I know that where different subspecies ranges overlap there will likely be crosses produced. To my eyes, with milk snakes in particular, it's difficult to improve on the beauty that nature produces. Like I said, maybe just me 😏


----------



## snakecharmer (Nov 9, 2007)

Jojo420 said:


> Cool, thanks! I don't know much about all the different morphs there are etc, it's nice to see there's many variations of the same one though 🙂


The hondurans have been bred into more colour varieties than any of the other sub species, worth a little Google 😊


----------

